# no reverse on Honda 928 snowblower



## missy69 (Dec 17, 2017)

hi everyone, I'm new to this site and i have a quick question 
just wondering if anyone had this problem, honda 928 snowblower works fine in forward with no issues but it started going very slow in reverse and not it's not working at all, just wondering if anyone had this issue before and might be able to help me figure it out 

thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

This may be the transmission issue they had that was recalled. Members better versed in Honda 2 stage snowblowers should be weighing in shortly. Is this an HS928 or an HSS928?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

well, it could be a tranny issue. is there hydro fluid in reservoir? that is the first thing to check.

if it's low, are the seals on the tranny shafts pushed out and leaking? if so you can push them back in....usually and add fluid.

I had a 1132 with this problem . went great guns in forward but crawled in reverse or not at all. all it needed was adjusting the forward/reverse cable at the control panel. you could play with that adjustment and see.

please check back.


----------



## missy69 (Dec 17, 2017)

its a hs928 i think it might be a 2003 by the looks of the serial number


----------

